# Lost My Premier Membership Status ?



## solar (Feb 19, 2009)

I just realised that I don't seem to have my Memebership anymore, no more green user name, I guess it got lost during the crash.  Is there a way this can be reinstated?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, I'm sure Brian will take care of it for ya. Might want to shoot him a PM to make sure he knows.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 19, 2009)

This happened to me as well, since I joined (and purchased the premier membership) during the "lost" period.  How do I PM Brian specifically?

Thanks!


----------



## solar (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, Jeanie, not sure I want to bother Brian right now, seems like he has his hands full right now.  I couldn't find a way to PM Jeff, so I'm hopeing he will see this. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks like you have your membership activated, your user name is green.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 19, 2009)

Now that you mention it . . . I guess I never noticed when it was reset.  Color me oblivious.  Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fixed.....


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 20, 2009)

Points for Brian!!!


----------



## bobsim (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello, I have the same issue. Not imperative, but maybe someone will notice this? Thanks.


----------

